# Tradesman 8368 Scroll Saw - Good or ??



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Run across a fellow that has a Tradesman 8368 16 inch scroll saw that he never has used and it just sits in his garage. Other than some rust on the table it appears to work ok.

I've been thinking about buying a Dewalt 20" (about $500.00) because my uncle who is big into intarsia swears by his. But, since I don't intend to be such a "power user" I thought maybe the Tradesman would be workable if the price is right.

Anybody out there have or know about this model and what it might be worth?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The dewalt in my opinion is overpriced for what it is try makita delta or best buy at the moment the dremmel looks good too dont buy too cheap it is not worth it but dewalt is too much for the saw you are paying for the name in my humble opinion Alistair ps I have the big delta and am pleased with it


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Years ago I purchased a Hegner scroll saw. A real great quality name - right? .........Well….....maybe not - at least the one I bought. It did not have variable speed, and if it was designed for a certain range of materials and cuts I never found it. It broke blades with astonishing frequency. However, this is not to say that newer variable speed Hegners are not good. Perhaps they are.

I now have a Shopsmith 20" scroll saw - like going from sour grapes to honey.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I know nothing about the particular scroll saw you are talking about, but I am a firm believer in money nor name makes the machine. All I do in my shop is use scroll saws and I have a few but none of them have cost me anywhere near $500.00 . Right now my favorite and main one is a 16" Craftsman variable speed that I bought on sale for $125.00 close to 3 years ago and have not had a single problem with it, and I cut all sorts of hardwoods etc. I also might add I am not a professional and wouldn't love to own one of the fancy ones. But ya know, my gut feeling tells me I would be back using my little Craftsman.
PEACE!!!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all
Seems like the consensus is to not spend big bucks. Soo - I'm thinking may $50.00 to $75.00 might be a fair price for the Tradesman. Like I said, it seems to work ok. It is quiet, runs smoothly and doesn't vibrate like some I've seen which is a good thing. Might be lacking in the horsepower department, but I doubt if I would ever use it to cut anything thicker than 1/2 inch. and I don't have any inclination to do any super precision stuff like fretwork.


----------

